# LEE AND GREEN GINGER BEERS STILL WANTED



## KINGSQUAY (Dec 14, 2013)

UK COLLECTOR STILL LOOKING FOR LEE AND GREEN STONEWARE GINGER BEER BOTTLES BUFFALO AND SYRACUSE MISSING THE FOLLOWING BOTTLESREF 100freemegs/gingerbeer NY114, NY21, NY18, NY24, NY115, NY112A GOOD SWAPS OR CASH AVAILBLEI HAVE A COLLECTOR FRIEND IN THE USA IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO POST TO THE UK.THANKS GUYS


----------



## KINGSQUAY (Jan 5, 2014)

hi guys hope you had a great new year.just been told that here in the UK a broken LEE AND GREEN stoneware transfered ginger beer has been dug the transfer has cincinnati on it.never knew this company traded there.anyone know of any complete bottles or datesthanks for your help just added this rare uk lee and green gb to the collection


----------



## KINGSQUAY (Feb 9, 2014)

HI GUYS UK COLLECTOR STILL LOOKING FOR LEE AND GREEN STONEWARE GINGER BEER BOTTLES BUFFALO AND SYRACUSE MISSING THE FOLLOWING BOTTLESREF 100freemegs/gingerbeer NY114,  NY18, NY24, NY115, NY112A 
CASH AVAILBLE WILL PAY $40 PLUS POSTAGE FOR ONE IAM MISSING IF IN GOOD CONDITION
I HAVE A COLLECTOR FRIEND IN THE USA IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO POST TO THE UK.JUST WON NY21 BUFFALO BOTTLE ON EBAY USA SO ONLY 5 TO GO NOW PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE FOR SALE WILL PAY VIA PAYPAL THANKS GUYS


----------



## ZincWhiskers (Oct 19, 2016)

Do you still need a Syracuse Lee & Green Ginger Beer bottle?   I am listing 4 of them under auction on eBay tonight.....


----------



## KINGSQUAY (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Guys I believe that I now have all the Lee and Green ginger beer bottles see photo unless someone knows different. I am however still looking for billheads, showcards, ashtrays, matchstrikers and USA syphons if any are going,will pay postage to the UK


thanks Mark


----------

